

Why I'm Changing My Mind About Bitcoin - mmaunder
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/im-changing-my-mind-about-bitcoin-2013-12

======
kristianp
Wow, an article on Bitcoin that provides some sensible, down-to-earth
arguments. It also mentions the demand from China, which goes a long way
towards explaining its price rise this year.

